# Stock Radar



## Iggy_Pop (7 March 2013)

I am looking at Stock Radar at the moment as a trend trading approach. Looks OK, I was wondering if anyone has had some experience with them?


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 March 2013)

Seems like nobody uses this system It is a trend identification system which looks OK but with no real feedback I will stay clear of it. 

Thanks for the lookers who by their silence confirmed the lack of  interest in the system


----------

